# Insulation Baffles



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

I would remove the old,install raftermate continuosly for proper breathing,then have a contractor install spray foam insulation to the back of the raftermate,a couple inches(R-7 PER ")Then install fiberglass for the rest of the space w/paper facing you can fold onto the rafters and staple--then install the sheetrock,here`s some pics of what happened to a house w/not enough fiberglass insulation,and plastis(like tyvek)installed to the beams before sheetrocking it,all the water stains are from condensation problems w/this systemhttp://www.rooferscoffeeshop.com/sho...ile=4 771&s=0 Good luck!


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

wow, that is some system described above.

The 1st proper vents available were made of heavy duty card board.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

I hear you bob,did you look at the pics,probably same set-up as his,with a 2x6 rafter,it is virtually impossible to get the proper (code)R-value on these houses(in NY it`s R-38),w/ the spray foam you get a lot closer to it +the spray foam will harden to the back of the raftermate and keep the air channel strong,the pics show the damage from condensation- the cost of the system may be more than standard but it pays for itself over time


----------



## mkeranen (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for both of your replies, Roofing God and Big Bob. I have 2x8's with 6 inch thick batts (R19). There are foam insulation baffles, but they are crushed. I shoved 1x2's up there on edge and this made for some airflow and it seems to be working reasonably well, so I think if I could just find some rigid insulation baffles that didn't crush, I could pull out the foam ones and slide in the rigid ones. I don't want to have to take out the drywall or take off the roof sheathing. I don't have a moisture/black mold problem yet... but if I don't do anything I will have. 

Any suggestions on a brand name of rigid insulation baffle that will not crush?

Thanks, Mike


----------

